# Shakespeare EZ Cast



## Mark (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting my 15 year old son a bait caster (Shakespeare EZ Cast), and thought this might be a good way to start, since it has the anti bird nest feature that can be eventually turned off. Any input would be appreciated.

MARK


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know anything about the EZ cast, but I would question any reel maker that claims to have eliminated birds-nests!


----------



## Majorpede (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm with baitcaster on this one. Theres not a reel out there that won't give a birdsnest. If you want to get him a reel that he can grow with, and benefit from I would go with something that has centrifugal breaks on it. I know price can be an issue, but there are some good options if you can wait for sales. I would get this 3 times over if i had the cash right now. This has DBS thats centrifugal and magnetic. This is 3 times the real of the EZ cast at almost the same price. The sale is only for a week, but i'm sure they are going to sale out in the next 2 days because of the price act fast.

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-ProLite-Special-Baitcast-Reel/product/10230856/?cm_sp=COTWProliteReelSept2011_HM


----------



## redbug (Aug 22, 2011)

they do work but i would shy away from it they have a brake system that slows the spool down when too much force is applied on the cast they make a clacking noise kinda like the anti lok brakes make just louder
they are a very noisy reel and and not smooth at all
you would be better off getting your son a quality baitcasting reel and let him learn..


----------



## J.P. (Sep 6, 2011)

a teenager can manage a baitcaster. if he puts his heart into it, there's no need for an EZ cast. that's good for little kids, IMHO. 

a young man needs a proper reel. buy him a citica e. he won't outgrow that for a long while. it's worth the money.


----------

